# Disque dur et iCloud ?



## Mr.octokom (15 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous et toutes.
Ma femme possède un chouette MacBook Air qui a 2 ou 3 ans.
Il se trouve qu'il est full compatible avec la nouvelle mise à jour Big Sur.
Hors elle ne peut pas se mettre à jour car le disque manque de place.
Elle a fait un tri assez énorme, mais le disque est toujours occupé.
Un énorme lot de photos/Vidéos sont sur le cloud. L'icone des document est présent mais il faut le télécharge d'iCloud pour pouvoir l'ouvrir.
Alors est-ce que même si les documents sont sur iCloud ils ont un poids sur le disque ? iCloud et le disque sont Synchro et cela prend autant de la place dans le cloud que dans le disque ? Ou alors, comment savoir ce qui occupe le plus de place sur le disque ?
On a un peu du mal à piger.

Par avance je vous remercie <3



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Juste un conseil en passant : toujours laisser au moins 10 Go de libre sur un Mac.
Et, quand on veut installer un nouvel OS, avoir 20 Go de libre me semble un minimum. Je referme ma parenthèse et laisse les autres répondent à ta question.


----------



## Mr.octokom (15 Novembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Juste un conseil en passant : toujours laisser au moins 10 Go de libre sur un Mac.
> Et, quand on veut installer un nouvel OS, avoir 20 Go de libre me semble un minimum. Je referme ma parenthèse et laisse les autres répondent à ta question.


C'est un peu (Et le qualificatif est faible) con de devoir gérer son stockage de la sorte.
Dans ce cas là, Apple pourrait vendre ses Macs avec une partition d'au moins 20 G0 dédiée aux mise à jour.
Je m'attendais à un "Google est ton ami" ... Mais c'était pas mal merci 
Je referme la réponse à cette parenthèse et attends volontiers les autres réponses utiles et sympathiques


----------



## Sly54 (15 Novembre 2020)

Mr.octokom a dit:


> C'est un peu (Et le qualificatif est faible) con de devoir gérer son stockage de la sorte.
> Dans ce cas là, Apple pourrait vendre ses Macs avec une partition d'au moins 20 G0 dédiée aux mise à jour.


Je crois qu'il faut la place pour copier la mise à jour (12 Go quand même pour Big Sur, 8 Go pour Catalina, 6 Go pour Mojave) + la place pour que Mac OS écrive des choses avant de supprimer d'autres choses. Quant à ajouter ue partition en plus, on s'y perdrait complètement (vu le bin actuel avec 6 volumes sous Big Sur  )


----------



## Mr.octokom (15 Novembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je crois qu'il faut la place pour copier la mise à jour (12 Go quand même pour Big Sur, 8 Go pour Catalina, 6 Go pour Mojave) + la place pour que Mac OS écrive des choses avant de supprimer d'autres choses. Quant à ajouter ue partition en plus, on s'y perdrait complètement (vu le bin actuel avec 6 volumes sous Big Sur  )


Va falloir formater la machine peut être alors :/


----------



## Sly54 (15 Novembre 2020)

Mr.octokom a dit:


> Va falloir formater la machine peut être alors :/


Je ne vois pas pourquoi.

Laisse le temps à ceux qui maitrisent iCloud pour te répondre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1154905 (1 Décembre 2020)

La gestion du stockage avec icloud est compliquée, je trouve. On a peu de leviers et le système gère lui-même ce qu’il laisse sur le serveur et ce qu’il copie en local en fonction de la place restante sur le disque. On ne peut pas vraiment se fier aux indicateurs de stockage qui estiment à nul la place des fichiers dans icloud même si ces derniers sont copiés sur le disque.
Bref, mieux vaut ne pas avoir de disque trop petit.

Dans votre situation, je ferais ceci (mais, ce n’est que ma position personnelle) :

une copie de l’intégralité des fichiers personnels sur un disque dur externe.
Ensuite, je déconnecterais iCloud, puis supprimerais l’ensemble des fichiers personnels.
Je désinstallerais également quelques applications lourdes comme la suite office ou la suite adobe.
Puis, je ferais une clean install de Big Sur à partir d’une clef bootable.
Enfin, sur ce nouveau système, tout propre, je reconnecterais icloud pour récupérer les fichiers.

La sauvegarde sur disque externe est là si il y a eu une perte de données après reconnexion.


----------

